# confused on Stingray rims



## glassparnut

shopping ebay for a set of original rims for my 68 Coaster brake Stingray, came across Schwinn rims with "S-2" and "S-7" designations, but not sure what that means.... rim width? front or rear?   Still learning, but want to get this bike right the first time... THANKS!
                 Bill


----------



## dxmadman

Bill,Sting rays came out with both s2's and s7's,The s2 is for the back wheel the s7 is for the front wheel,s2's are a wide 20.125 for a wide slick or studded tire, the s7's are a 1-1 3\4 ,it is its own size u cant put any other tire exept a schwinn fit 1-1 3\4,Sting rays had this set up for the racy fat back skinny front,and a visual rake of a race car.Now not a sting rays had this set up,some junior models had both s7's front and back,be sure you dont have a junior,if your bike has the MAG sprocket, it is a s2 bike,if it has a small lucky 7 it could be a junior,63-67 rays now did have s2's with a lucky 7,and large sprocket bikes in 67 are s2' bikes,if you have the back fender if its wide some measure 3 across,and smaller s7'fenders will rub on a s2 with a slick,There is a lot to know about sting rays,im just scratching the surface,and still learning,Good Luck on your Ray! oh yeah i think u need a 28 spoke s2 with a red bannded bendix,hope i was some help.


----------



## glassparnut

dxmadman said:


> Bill,Sting rays came out with both s2's and s7's,The s2 is for the back wheel the s7 is for the front wheel,s2's are a wide 20.125 for a wide slick or studded tire, the s7's are a 1-1 3\4 ,it is its own size u cant put any other tire exept a schwinn fit 1-1 3\4,Sting rays had this set up for the racy fat back skinny front,and a visual rake of a race car.Now not a sting rays had this set up,some junior models had both s7's front and back,be sure you dont have a junior,if your bike has the MAG sprocket, it is a s2 bike,if it has a small lucky 7 it could be a junior,63-67 rays now did have s2's with a lucky 7,and large sprocket bikes in 67 are s2' bikes,if you have the back fender if its wide some measure 3 across,and smaller s7'fenders will rub on a s2 with a slick,There is a lot to know about sting rays,im just scratching the surface,and still learning,Good Luck on your Ray! oh yeah i think u need a 28 spoke s2 with a red bannded bendix,hope i was some help.



   "some help" YES, and thanks for the rim info!  I would like the faty rear tire and skinny front look on my bike, so now I know to look for a S-2 redbanded with bendix coaster brake!   now, though,  you have raised a few more questions!!!   I am guessing the "lucky 7" you refer to is the front sprocket?....well, YES, mine has 7 holes in the front sprocket....so does this mean mine is a JUNIOR???   How can I tell otherwise?  will the frame numbers (HDO5109) have a "Junior" code? The chain guard is missing, so no clue there...Mine is currently wearing  generic bike store aftermarket rims, with shimano japan coaster brake and garbage 20X1.75 chinese tires, but is equipped with chrome "Stingray" fenders and a springer front end that were purchased at a SCHWINN bike store in the late 90's if that means anything.(Both the springer and fenders are probably taiwan reproductions)  Looking at it, the rear fender appears to have plenty of clearance for a fatter tire, and measures
 2 3/4" across edge to edge. Yea, lots to learn, and I'm just gettin started, but really don't want to put any more time or money into a JUNIOR.... I want the REAL deal!   HA!   Thanks for your reply!
               Bill


----------



## dxmadman

Bill, let me correct my self,i was off on the years concerning junior sting rays and mag "not the big 5 speed mag " the coasterbrake one for that starts in 69.Lucky seven s2 bikes run into 68 so never mind the junior stuff that starts in 69 not 68, oops,So your sprocket is correct for your bike so just get ya a wheel set up like i said earlier,Can you post a pic of the bike,to see what you got installed,you said it has a repop springer and fenders.hope it isnt lowrider but schwinn,some pics will sure help.I just had to reply back on my bum info before i get nasty pms from the diehard ray collectors out here.


----------



## azcottonpicker

*1967 Deluxe Stingray*

Heres a photo of my restored 1967 deluxe stingray..It has 1998 repop krate fenders but rest is all original schwinn {wheels S-2,S-7} and original 20" super deluxe springer..Added 60's original high sissybar..This photo was taken 6 years ago..Now it has an original stingray windshield...I'm currently updating some of my bikes that i






 have added original schwinn accessories...Have fun with yours and show some photos if you can...







glassparnut said:


> "some help" YES, and thanks for the rim info!  I would like the faty rear tire and skinny front look on my bike, so now I know to look for a S-2 redbanded with bendix coaster brake!   now, though,  you have raised a few more questions!!!   I am guessing the "lucky 7" you refer to is the front sprocket?....well, YES, mine has 7 holes in the front sprocket....so does this mean mine is a JUNIOR???   How can I tell otherwise?  will the frame numbers (HDO5109) have a "Junior" code? The chain guard is missing, so no clue there...Mine is currently wearing  generic bike store aftermarket rims, with shimano japan coaster brake and garbage 20X1.75 chinese tires, but is equipped with chrome "Stingray" fenders and a springer front end that were purchased at a SCHWINN bike store in the late 90's if that means anything.(Both the springer and fenders are probably taiwan reproductions)  Looking at it, the rear fender appears to have plenty of clearance for a fatter tire, and measures
> 2 3/4" across edge to edge. Yea, lots to learn, and I'm just gettin started, but really don't want to put any more time or money into a JUNIOR.... I want the REAL deal!   HA!   Thanks for your reply!
> Bill


----------

